# If I only I could speak to Pre-DP Me - A short story



## gonengg1 (Aug 14, 2015)

He is currently sitting with his 'friends', one of whom is currently rollling up a joint. Yet, if I could back in time and was there, I would do anything to just sit down with him, have a conversation even it just be two minutes long.

However, I decide not to sit down with him and ask him to talk a walk with me instead.

As we walk we would discuss his future goals, to get a glimpse of where I may have ended up in the future had I been DP free. As we walk, I would try and analyze his way of thinking as it would allow me to get a glimpse into my pre-DP way of thinking.

I would discuss philosophy with him, because that was an interest of mine pre-DP, at least I think it was, wow it has been too long.

As we finish walking, now proceeding to reaching the table where his 'group of friends' await I would warn him of the dangers of DPDR, to avoid smoking and to simply continue what seems to be like an credible way of life. "That feeling you have - which is beyond indescribable - of sophisticated connections with other people - the feeling you get from telling and receiving jokes - the feeling you get from enjoying whatever interests you currently hold. You should hold on to it, don't do - "

I pause, in utter shock, as he talks a puff. "That feeling" - I exclaim - he now exhales -

"that feeling is a feeling - is a feeling - you will never experience again."


----------



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

That was so beautifully written! If I could go back in time I would really, really change a lot of things.. But it is what it is, you can and will get better, everybody makes mistakes.. Stop living in the past and start living today. Its hard to do but you really dont have other options. Good luck, friend!


----------



## Dennis01 (Nov 18, 2015)

IAmNobody said:


> That was so beautifully written! If I could go back in time I would really, really change a lot of things.. But it is what it is, you can and will get better, everybody makes mistakes.. Stop living in the past and start living today. Its hard to do but you really dont have other options. Good luck, friend!


Man this hits me real hard. You see i just made a stupid mistake of taking homeschool. I was really addicted to video games and stuff. you can read my story if you want its in the introduce your self section. But yeah i would too want to change the past and change a LOT of things But, we're only humans and there's much we can only do. Thanks for this quote man this really is true.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

rip


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

This definitely resonates with me. I remember an exact scene in my head of being at a friends apartment, few of us gathered around table. That one dude rolling the joint who for some reason did it better than anyone else (later found out he suffered from extreme dp/dr, he would actually tell me I kept him 'grounded' just being around him, what goddamn irony). Except I was totally fine from those puffs, and the hits I took for a few years after that when I would just smoke at home. The one that got me was my last joint after I accidentally found an old bud in a drawer, I was 6 months off because I felt weed was making me anxious. I knew I shouldn't have smoked it but I did. I also wish I could go back in time and talk some sense to myself.


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuck...this hit me like a truck...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

got to keep looking forward my friend


----------

